# سؤال محرج للشباب هل تستطع الاجابه !!!!!



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*عجبتنى فكره الموضع فحبيت نطرحها هنا

وهى عباره عن 

**سؤال مهم::::::::::bud:

سؤال خطير::::::::::bud:

بالنسبه للشباب

هل تجيد الطبخ ؟؟*

*أما بالنسبه للبنات

**فأكيد غالبيه البنات بتعرف تطبخ
ونادر ما نجد بنات مبتعرفش تطبخ

**أما لما يكون شاب ويعرف يطبخ

دى بتكون حاجه جميله أكيد


فلو اللي في البيت قالوا أنه فيه إضراب عن الطبخ هيكون تصرفك ايه غير المطعم 

فهل تعلمت الطبخ في حياتك ؟؟ *

*أو هل فكرت في تعلم الطبخ؟؟ *




*وايه اللى ممكن تطبخه ؟؟؟؟؟:boxing:
*


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا بطبخ ولا اجدعها طباخه 
وبعمل كل اللى تتخيليه 
بس لما يجينى مزاج 
وهى دى المشكله 
ههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مش محترف بس بعرف اقف فى المطبخ وبحب وقفه المطبخ

يعنى اعرف اكل نفسي لو فى اضراب او لو لوحدى ​


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *انا بطبخ ولا اجدعها طباخه
> وبعمل كل اللى تتخيليه
> بس لما يجينى مزاج
> وهى دى المشكله
> ...


ياعم ياعم:fun_lol:
نورتنى جوجو


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> انا مش محترف بس بعرف اقف فى المطبخ وبحب وقفه المطبخ
> 
> يعنى اعرف اكل نفسي لو فى اضراب او لو لوحدى ​


جميل بتعرف تصرف روحك:bud:
نورت مارو


----------



## magedrn (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يعنى لو مضطر ممكن اعمل اى شئ اكله بس علشان اصبر نفسى بيه 
لكن فى العموم فاااااااااااااشل جدا فى الطبخ والحمدلله هههههههه


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> يعنى لو مضطر ممكن اعمل اى شئ اكله بس علشان اصبر نفسى بيه
> لكن فى العموم فاااااااااااااشل جدا فى الطبخ والحمدلله هههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه ايون الاعتراف سيد وعباس الادلة:fun_lol:
نورت ماجد


----------



## magedrn (8 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ايون الاعتراف سيد وعباس الادلة:fun_lol:
> نورت ماجد


يعنى اعمل نفسى بعرف واحرج نفسى لو الاكل اتحرق او ولعت فى البيت مثلا هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا نص ونص​​*


----------



## Critic (8 نوفمبر 2011)

انا معرفش طريق المطبخ منين فى بيتنا


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ولما اتعلم انا الطبيخ
المحروقة الى هتجوزة هتنيل ايه 
هتشتغل وتجبلى الخضار ولا ايه
هههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب انا عندى فكره حلوه*
*نعمل حركة جدعنه .. ونفتح كورس لتدريب الشباب ..*
*على كيفية عمل الاكلات السريعه .. كتدريب مبدأى .. فطار وعشاء*
*وبعد اجتياز هذه المرحله .. نبقى نتناقش فى موضوع الغدا ... فى بعثات بقى*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع -- أعرف تحضير أشياء بسيطة في المطبخ هههههه


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> يعنى اعمل نفسى بعرف واحرج نفسى لو الاكل اتحرق او ولعت فى البيت مثلا هههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه وع اية مش معنا نمرة المطافىء


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ولما اتعلم انا الطبيخ
> المحروقة الى هتجوزة هتنيل ايه
> هتشتغل وتجبلى الخضار ولا ايه
> هههههههههههه


محروقة وهتنيل:gun:
دة انت بالكومينت دة عمرك مهتشوف جواز ابتدا ابتدا
ههههههههههههههه
نورتنى :smile02


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*على فكرة أحلى أكل هو بتاع المطاعم
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب انا عندى فكره حلوه*
> *نعمل حركة جدعنه .. ونفتح كورس لتدريب الشباب ..*
> *على كيفية عمل الاكلات السريعه .. كتدريب مبدأى .. فطار وعشاء*
> *وبعد اجتياز هذه المرحله .. نبقى نتناقش فى موضوع الغدا ... فى بعثات بقى*
> *هههههههههه*​


ههههههههههههههه تتصدقى فوكيرة حلوة اهو نطلع باى مصلحة منهم:smile02
نورتى سكرة


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع -- أعرف تحضير أشياء بسيطة في المطبخ هههههه


ههههههههه يبقة انت كدة ف التمام
نورتنى


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *على فكرة أحلى أكل هو بتاع المطاعم
> ههههههههههههههه
> *


جبت انت كدة الخلاصة
هههههههههههههههههه
نورت يسطس


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> انا معرفش طريق المطبخ منين فى بيتنا


ههههههههههههههه بكرة هتتعرف ع المطبخ
نورتنى


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا نص ونص​​</b>


فضحتنيا ياكوكى 
استخبى ناو منى:gun:
هههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى سكرة


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا ما بعرف أطبخ لسه ما إتعلمت 
عشان هيك عريس الغفلة وصاحب النصيب 
لازم يكون بيعرف يطبخ :smile02 ههههههههههههههههه 
بمزح طبعاااااا​


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

> محروقة وهتنيل:gun:
> دة انت بالكومينت دة عمرك مهتشوف جواز ابتدا ابتدا
> ههههههههههههههه
> نورتنى :smile02


مش مشكلة الحرية حلوة يا بنتى
هههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2011)

علي فكره انا عارفه الموضوع للرجاله بس دخلت اتفرج علي ردودهم ايه 
عايزه اقول انه طبيخ الرجاله ونفسهم في الاكل 
سعات كتيررررررررررر بيبقي احلي من المراه
والدليل انه اشهر الطبيخين رجال وليس  نساء


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> علي فكره انا عارفه الموضوع للرجاله بس دخلت اتفرج علي ردودهم ايه
> عايزه اقول انه طبيخ الرجاله ونفسهم في الاكل
> سعات كتيررررررررررر بيبقي احلي من المراه
> والدليل انه اشهر الطبيخين رجال وليس  نساء


صح الكلام دا سليم 100ف100


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

لاء يا روزيتا الكلام سليم 100ف100
وبعدين عجبك التعليق ومعترضة عليه ازاى
هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لاء يا روزيتا الكلام سليم 100ف100
> وبعدين عجبك التعليق ومعترضة عليه ازاى
> هههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه سرجيوس في العلن هيك بتعرض محتويات التقييم بسيييييطة :t26:
على العموم أنا حكيت لميرو لا تكبري راسهم علينا بس مش أكتر 
عشان الغرور يعني :smile02


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مش مشكلة الحرية حلوة يا بنتى
> هههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه يابنى الجواز دة لابد منة:smile02


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> علي فكره انا عارفه الموضوع للرجاله بس دخلت اتفرج علي ردودهم ايه
> عايزه اقول انه طبيخ الرجاله ونفسهم في الاكل
> سعات كتيررررررررررر بيبقي احلي من المراه
> والدليل انه اشهر الطبيخين رجال وليس  نساء


حطمتى أمالى فيكى ياهارتى:vava:
هههههههههههههه
بس كلامك صح ع فكرة


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا ما بعرف أطبخ لسه ما إتعلمت
> عشان هيك عريس الغفلة وصاحب النصيب
> لازم يكون بيعرف يطبخ :smile02 ههههههههههههههههه
> بمزح طبعاااااا​


ههههههههههههههههه ايون لازمن هو احنا كمان هنطبخليهم ولا اية:smile02
نورتى روز


----------



## Alexander.t (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعمل قهوه نص المج بيكون وش 
*


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بعمل قهوه نص المج بيكون وش
> *


ههههههههههههههه اول مرة اعرف يامينا انك بتعرف تطبخ القهوة
نورت ابو الابطال:gun:


----------



## ICE IDG (8 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههه
موضوع جميل بجد ودمة خفيف
انا بعرف اطبخ بس لما يكون لى مزاج بس
واكلى زي العسل كمان


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ولما اتعلم انا الطبيخ
> المحروقة الى هتجوزة هتنيل ايه
> هتشتغل وتجبلى الخضار ولا ايه
> هههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يانهاااااااااار اسود
نفسى اشوف المحروقه دى اللى هتتجوزها​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> فضحتنيا ياكوكى
> استخبى ناو منى:gun:
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> نورتى سكرة



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر هستخبى​​*


----------



## أنجيلا (8 نوفمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> انا معرفش طريق المطبخ منين فى بيتنا



*الاعتراف بالحق فضيحة* :smile02
*قصدي فضيلة ههههههه*


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه يابنى الجواز دة لابد منة:smile02


ههههههههههههههههه مش مهم الجواز دا وجع دماغ


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههه سرجيوس في العلن هيك بتعرض محتويات التقييم بسيييييطة :t26:
> على العموم أنا حكيت لميرو لا تكبري راسهم علينا بس مش أكتر
> عشان الغرور يعني :smile02


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش مهم بس الاهم ان مفيش شيف واحدة ست
يعنى تلاقى الست اعدة ليل نهار فالمطبخ وكئنة بتحضر الذرة ولا بتعم لمعادله كميائية وفالاخر تطلع مبتعرفش تطبخ والرجاله هى الى بتطبخ
لاع لاع
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه ايون لازمن هو احنا كمان هنطبخليهم ولا اية:smile02
> نورتى روز


يعنى انا اشتغل واصرف ويطلع عين خالتى وفالاخر اروح اطبخ وااكل واطبخ,عجبى على بنات اليومين دول
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههههه سرجيوس في العلن هيك بتعرض محتويات التقييم بسيييييطة :t26:
> على العموم أنا حكيت لميرو لا تكبري راسهم علينا بس مش أكتر
> عشان الغرور يعني :smile02


هههههههههههههه ما هو انا قاصده انفخهم عشان يهتموا بالاكل ويبقوا يطبخو هما ويريحونا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه رايك يا روزايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس خلي الكلام في سرك بقي ولا كاني حد سمعنا


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> حطمتى أمالى فيكى ياهارتى:vava:
> هههههههههههههه
> بس كلامك صح ع فكرة


معلش يا رنون بنشجعهم ونرفع من معنوياتهم 
واهو نبقي كسبنا ثواب ههههههههههه


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*أنا عشت حوالى سنة لوحدى بعد وفاة ابى و امى و الفارق بينهم اربعة اشهر تقريباً و لهذا لا أجيد الطبخ فقط و لكن أجيد كافة أعمال المنزل و لكن بعض الأشياء أنا فاشل بها و أعتقد فى ستات برضه فى حاجات مش بتعرف تعملها.*
*و متنسوش أنى غالبية إن لم يكن كل شيفات العالم المحترفين رجال فقط مع كامل إحترامى للستات.*


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش مهم بس الاهم ان مفيش شيف واحدة ست
> يعنى تلاقى الست اعدة ليل نهار فالمطبخ وكئنة بتحضر الذرة ولا بتعم لمعادله كميائية وفالاخر تطلع مبتعرفش تطبخ والرجاله هى الى بتطبخ
> لاع لاع
> ههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه ده على أساس إنك شيف يا سرجيوس :gy0000:


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> هههههههههههههه ما هو انا قاصده انفخهم عشان يهتموا بالاكل ويبقوا يطبخو هما ويريحونا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه رايك يا روزايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بس خلي الكلام في سرك بقي ولا كاني حد سمعنا



ما أنا قلت هيك مرمر مستحييييل تنحاز إلى الأعداااااء :smile02


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *أنا عشت حوالى سنة لوحدى بعد وفاة ابى و امى و الفارق بينهم اربعة اشهر تقريباً و لهذا لا أجيد الطبخ فقط و لكن أجيد كافة أعمال المنزل و لكن بعض الأشياء أنا فاشل بها و أعتقد فى ستات برضه فى حاجات مش بتعرف تعملها.*
> *و متنسوش أنى غالبية إن لم يكن كل شيفات العالم المحترفين رجال فقط مع كامل إحترامى للستات.*


الله يرحمهم
والهى جدع انك شطور ف الحاجات دى
بس مش تنسى بقة ان ف ابلة نظيرة والشيف منال
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> معلش يا رنون بنشجعهم ونرفع من معنوياتهم
> واهو نبقي كسبنا ثواب ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه عرايك ياميرو دول عالم غلابة اخر حاجة :99:


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> هههههههههه
> موضوع جميل بجد ودمة خفيف
> انا بعرف اطبخ بس لما يكون لى مزاج بس
> واكلى زي العسل كمان



يعم يعم ندوق بقة
هههههههههههههههههههه
نورت


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه ده على أساس إنك شيف يا سرجيوس :gy0000:


لا مرشد سياحى يا فندم ولكنى اجيد الطبيخ نظرا لظروف السفر المستمر
وحضرتك بتعرفى تطبخى ولا اخرك تحطى الجبنة فالطبق وعيش ودمتم فالاخر
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههه عرايك ياميرو دول عالم غلابة اخر حاجة :99:


هههههههههههههههههههه مبلاش انتى يا الى مبتعرفيش تطبخى
خلينى ساكت
هو انتو بتعرفو طريق المطبخ اصلا
ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لا مرشد سياحى يا فندم ولكنى اجيد الطبيخ نظرا لظروف السفر المستمر
> وحضرتك بتعرفى تطبخى ولا اخرك تحطى الجبنة فالطبق وعيش ودمتم فالاخر
> ههههههههههه



بتعلم ههههههههههه مش صعبة يعني :99:


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ده على أساس إنك شيف يا سرجيوس :gy0000:


دة شيف ع متفرج ياهارتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> بتعلم ههههههههههه مش صعبة يعني :99:


هاهاهاهاهاهاها
طب متخشيش هنا الا لما تجيدى الطبيخ
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> دة شيف ع متفرج ياهارتى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


ويا هرتك كمان
هههههههههههههههههههههه
طب فرجينا انتى على طبيخك
دا انتى زى صحبتك السابقة
اخرك جبنه فالطبق ودا افضل طبيخ عندك صح
اتعلموه واتكلمو


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ويا هرتك كمان
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب فرجينا انتى على طبيخك
> دا انتى زى صحبتك السابقة
> ...


هعهعهعععععع هعين
لاحظ ان كلامك جارح ونافز
هههههههههههههههههه
يابنى انا خبرة جامدة جداااااااااااا ف عالم المطابخ ايش فهمك انت بس:99:


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاهاها
> طب متخشيش هنا الا لما تجيدى الطبيخ
> ههههههههههههه



ههههههه بكرة هتلاقيني هناااااا :t30:


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هعهعهعععععع هعين
> لاحظ ان كلامك جارح ونافز
> هههههههههههههههههه
> يابنى انا خبرة جامدة جداااااااااااا ف عالم المطابخ ايش فهمك انت بس:99:


يا خوفى يا بدران
ههههههههههه
خبرة وجامدة وفالاخر تلاقية مبتعرفش تقلبى بيض
:t9:


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

:big74:


Rosetta قال:


> ههههههه بكرة هتلاقيني هناااااا :t30:


:110105~127::110105~127:
:10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> :big74:
> 
> :110105~127::110105~127:
> :10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه لا إنت إللي  :110105~127:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*لالالالالا أحنا مش عاوزين كلام وبس *
*الكلام ببلاش
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*أحنا عاوزين ندووووق ونحكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*فهل تعلمت الطبخ في حياتك ؟؟ *
*اه*
*أو هل فكرت في تعلم الطبخ؟؟ *
قولت اه:gy0000: ...بس الزمن اللى خلانى افكر فى حاجه زى دى



*وايه اللى ممكن تطبخه ؟؟؟؟؟**:boxing:*
*اولا انا بتجينى حساسيه من **:boxing:PPP
اللى بعرف اطبخه
*بعرف اعمل بيض بالسمنة او مسلوق
وبعرف اعمل مكرونة بالسكر او مسلوقه
وبعرف اعمل بطاطس مقليه
وبردوا شاى وقهوة 

يعنى انفع اشتغل فى فندقD:smil12:


*​


----------



## rania79 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *فهل تعلمت الطبخ في حياتك ؟؟ *
> *اه*
> *أو هل فكرت في تعلم الطبخ؟؟ *
> قولت اه:gy0000: ...بس الزمن اللى خلانى افكر فى حاجه زى دى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه بيض ومكرونة وشاى
دة انت لقطة لاى فندق يابنى بس انت تشاور:t33:
نورت هيرو


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشى يا رانيا مش ناسى الشيفات الستات  و على فكرة انا من اكبر مناصرى المرأة.


----------



## إسرافيل (13 نوفمبر 2011)

فول بطماطم هو ما سأقوم ربما بطبخه


----------



## rania79 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> ماشى يا رانيا مش ناسى الشيفات الستات  و على فكرة انا من اكبر مناصرى المرأة.


:t31::t31::t31:
دة انت تمام ربنا يخاليك لحقوق المراة المهضومة
هههههههههههههههه
نورتنى كتير


----------



## rania79 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> فول بطماطم هو ما سأقوم ربما بطبخه


هههههههههههههههههه هايل هايل
نورتن كتير


----------



## elamer1000 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا ما بعرف أطبخ لسه ما إتعلمت
> عشان هيك عريس الغفلة وصاحب النصيب
> لازم يكون بيعرف يطبخ :smile02 ههههههههههههههههه
> بمزح طبعاااااا​



*
هههههههههههههههههههههه

اول ما شوفت مشاركاتك اكتر من 16 الف

كنت احسبك سبع صنايع ( مواهب وقدرات كتير )

هههههههههههههههه


+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*وليه كده نقطع فيكم بنات الأيام دى*

*اولا ده احتياط وطبعا انتم بتنصحونا بطريق غير مباشر علشان الصدمة*

*ثانيا عن نفسى مامتى حببتى معلمانى كتير*

*بطبخ انواع كتيـــــــــــــــر لو مفش حد*

*+++*


​


----------



## Eminem 2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ايوة بعرف اطبخ لاني بشتغل في الصيف في شركة بابايا في قسم الكترينج و هو قسم خدمات بترولية في شركة بترول علي بريمة استخراج البترول بس دا طبعا مش هو دا مستقبلي دا مجرد حاجة ذي فسحة كدا علشان اعرف الدنيا مشيا ازاي      انا اساسا طالب ثانوية عامة  2 ثانوي ...


----------



## كرستينا كركر (17 نوفمبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وليه كده نقطع فيكم بنات الأيام دى*
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
جمييييييييييييييل جدا ربنا يخليلك مامتك​​*


----------



## zama (28 نوفمبر 2011)

> *فهل تعلمت الطبخ في حياتك ؟؟ *



لا أجيده مطلقاً ، أحدث شئ عملته يتلخص بتحضير كوب لبن بالصباح و معلقة عسل أبيض 

و لو أمكن بيضة (( بعتبره علاج مغذي )) ، دي أخر مهنيتي بالمطبخ ..

أتذكر بمرة كنت هسبب حريق بالبيت و يصاحبه أختناق بالغاز ..

الحل بروح أكل بأي مطعم لأني مش بثق بالديلفري ..



> *هل فكرت في تعلم الطبخ؟؟ *



برأيئ أتعلم شئ له قيمة ، مش هسهر علي معدتي !! 




> *وايه اللى ممكن تطبخه ؟؟؟؟؟:boxing:*



ولا الهوا ، أكلوني بالبيت يبئا كتر خيرهم ، شعرت بالتعزز يبئا هسيبهم و هعرف أخد حقي أزاي ..


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

* سؤال الصح هل فى بنت بتعرف تطبخ  ؟ 
الاجابه السنه الاولى  للزواج خير دليل 
 والاسعاف بردو  موجودة
 الى ان يتاقلم الراجل على العك ابتاعها 
 وياخذ حصانه  من اكلها *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 نوفمبر 2011)

معظم الرجال بصفة عامة لا يجيدون الطبخ


----------



## rania79 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه ميرسى ليكم نفر نفر
نورتو


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

انا شيف محترف فى الطبخ ( محدش يصدق انا بهزر طبعا )
أقصى حاجة اعملها أسلق بيض


----------

